
Using the iPad Pro as my development machine - CoachRufus87
https://arslan.io/2019/01/07/using-the-ipad-pro-as-my-development-machine/
======
blunte
Early in the article: "Obviously, there is no way to develop on an iPad Pro."

I think I would have titled it, "How I develop with an iPad as my remote
desktop interface."

* That said, I appreciate the effort that went into trying this out and writing about it.

------
karmakaze
TL;DR

\- Ulysses--write blog posts

\- Paper (former Paper53) drawings

\- Blink--terminal

\- Dash--API Document viewer

\- Things--To do manager

So all the actual development is done remotely using a terminal. I could use a
cheap Android tablet for that. I was hoping for software that uses more of
what the hardware is capable of.

